# Probleme de débutant Applescript



## franckyou (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous

Je viens tout juste de commencer dans le monde du script et j'ai quelque que petit souci bête sur un programme que j'ai fait qui consiste a rentré des référence et autre info dans un tableur de numbers. J'ai deux souci:

- Je n'arrive pas a faire une boucle a mon script en fin de script


```
-- rentré des donné précédement inscrit pour référence

end tell
tell application "Numbers"
activate
tell document "échan"
tell sheet "feuille 1"
tell table "Tableau 1"
set value of cell 4 of last row to BAC
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell

tell application "Numbers" to activate
tell application "System Events" to tell process "Numbers"
click menu item 8 of menu 3 of menu bar 1
end tell
display dialog "Voulez-vous rentrer d'autre références ?" buttons {"Non", "Oui"} default button "Non"
```






- 2éme souci: Mettre la boite de dialogue au premier plan à chaque fois quel s'affiche 

*je vous mais la version entière si cela peux vous aider, il faut juste créé un tableau numbers de 4 colonnes, nommé "échan.numbers":*


```
--appel de la fenêtre de dialoge pour N° de dossier

display dialog " N° de dossier" default answer ""
set Numerodedossier to text returned of the result
tell application "Finder"
activate
open document file "échan.numbers" of folder "Desktop" of folder "admin" of folder "Users" of startup disk
activate
-- rentré des donné précédement inscrit pour N° de dossier

end tell
tell application "Numbers"
activate
tell document "échan"
tell sheet "feuille 1"
tell table "Tableau 1"
add row below the last row
set value of cell 1 of last row to Numerodedossier
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell

-- disparition de la fenetre numbers

--appel de la fenêtre de dialoge pour référence
display dialog " Référence" default answer ""
set PARTNUMBER to text returned of the result
tell application "Finder"
activate
open document file "échan.numbers" of folder "Desktop" of folder "admin" of folder "Users" of startup disk

-- rentré des donné précédement inscrit pour référence

end tell
tell application "Numbers"
activate
tell document "échan"
tell sheet "feuille 1"
tell table "Tableau 1"
set value of cell 2 of last row to PARTNUMBER
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell

--appel de la fenêtre de dialoge pour Quantité

display dialog " Quantité" default answer ""
set QTY to text returned of the result
tell application "Finder"
activate
open document file "échan.numbers" of folder "Desktop" of folder "admin" of folder "Users" of startup disk

-- rentré des donné précédement inscrit pour Quantité

end tell
tell application "Numbers"
activate
tell document "échan"
tell sheet "feuille 1"
tell table "Tableau 1"
set value of cell 3 of last row to QTY
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell

--appel de la fenêtre de dialoge pour référence

display dialog " Bac" default answer ""
set BAC to text returned of the result
tell application "Finder"
activate
open document file "échan.numbers" of folder "Desktop" of folder "admin" of folder "Users" of startup disk

-- rentré des donné précédement inscrit pour référence

end tell
tell application "Numbers"
activate
tell document "échan"
tell sheet "feuille 1"
tell table "Tableau 1"
set value of cell 4 of last row to BAC
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell

tell application "Numbers" to activate
tell application "System Events" to tell process "Numbers"
click menu item 8 of menu 3 of menu bar 1
end tell
display dialog "Voulez-vous rentrer d'autre références ?" buttons {"Non", "Oui"} default button "Non"
```

Merci a tous pour votre aide et grand respect a tous ce qui savent lire ce langage que j'essaie d'apprendre difficilement


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Juillet 2010)

franckyou a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Je viens tout juste de commencer dans le monde du script et j'ai quelque que petit souci bête sur un programme que j'ai fait qui consiste a rentré des référence et autre info dans un tableur de numbers. J'ai deux souci:
> 
> - Je n'arrive pas a faire une boucle a mon script en fin de script



Utilie une boucle:*Repeat*, *exit répeat* pour quitter et *end repeat* pour refaire une boucle si nécessaire.



> - 2éme souci: Mettre la boite de dialogue au premier plan à chaque fois quel s'affiche


Ligne juste avant chaque boite de dialogue *Tell me to activate*

@+


----------



## franckyou (13 Juillet 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, c'est des choses bête mais quant on ne trouve pas c'est asser dure de trouver!


----------

